# Sighting in deer rifle (a discussion)



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

The setting: 10:30 am on November 7th at a farmstead near nowhere, ND.

Clem: Well, deer season opens at noon, I s'pose we should sight in our rifles.

Darryl: Y'ah, I spose we better do that since shootin' starts in a couple hours.

Clem: Well, I'll go get a chemical jug and draw a couple of circles on for a target.

Darryl (walking out into the field): Does this look like a hunnerd yards?

Clem: Close 'nuff to shoot them deers.

Both Darryl and Clem look under the seat of the truck for some ammo left over from last years hunt and proceed to shoot a handful of rounds at the jug.

Clem: I didn't hit that got dang jug once. It looks like I'll have ta aim about a foot to the left and about 2 feet low.

Darryl: That damn scheels salesman told me this thing was bore sighted? 
What the else am I supposed to sight in? I'm bringin' this thing back.

Clem: You dummy, boar sighting only works if your shootin' pigs!

Darryl: Shucks, them deer don't stand a chance.

*This is me venting my office building angst as everyone is deer hunting to day, BUT ME!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

15 minutes and counting.....i think i just heard a tear drop....i haven't been this anxious at work in a long time!!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I am going to make a bold prediction and say the state record whitetail will be taken this year.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Does being hit by a car count?


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

I am willing to bet that the largest tagged buck this was hit by a vehicle and taggeg legally, I did not see it but my hunting buddies that have seen it said its a monster rack, Biggest that they have ever seen. Madtrapper :beer:


----------



## MADTRAPPER (Jan 14, 2004)

:beer:


----------

